# [Slovenian NR] Matic Omulec megaminx 43.74 single, 50.45 avg



## MOmu (Apr 20, 2015)

yaaay, back in top5 in avg 
single done in first round, avg in final at Slovenian open 2015.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Apr 20, 2015)

VGJ! I also got a 48.97 official Megaminx solve this weekend!


----------



## imvelox (Apr 20, 2015)

Just incredible


----------



## Berd (Apr 20, 2015)

Gj!


----------

